# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم تجربی بزرگسال

## f.fatemeh

سلام .من لیسانس صنایع شیمیایی دارم دیپلم همین رشته هستم .برای شرکت در کنکور تجربی باید دیپلم تجربی بگیرم ؟؟

----------

